# Where to live?



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

*where to live in Phils*

I have ben given some very good information from this site already and it is really appreciated. Is there any members living in Dumaguette, Davao, South of Cebu (within about 1 hour) or other possible locations, that may be a possible spot for retirement. Like the beach as I enjoy strolls along the waterfront areas. Reaosnable infrastructure but also no rat race. Foreign expats for a chat, a few bars for the odd cold beer etc. Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

mogo51 said:


> I have ben given some very good information from this site already and it is really appreciated. Is there any members living in Dumaguette, Davao, South of Cebu (within about 1 hour) or other possible locations, that may be a possible spot for retirement. Like the beach as I enjoy strolls along the waterfront areas. Reaosnable infrastructure but also no rat race. Foreign expats for a chat, a few bars for the odd cold beer etc. Any help greatly appreciated.


I live north of Manila in Angeles and have been to Cebu Island, Samar (Catbalogan), Leyte (Tacloban) and Davao. One major concern when choosing a place to live is medical. The best hospitals are in Manila. I would never live in Manila! I agree about just outside Cebu since it is very crowded. I do not know anything about south of Cebu. I only was north. Davao is a very modern city, very clean and safe. If it was not for medical need of being near Manila I would move to Davao. I know others that loved it and hated it. Those that hated needed a lot of western friends. Some of us are more comfortable with the Philippine culture and life and others have a hard time. I enjoy my stay in Samar, it was a retreat from the “bola bola” (games) of the big city. I never experience beggars there. One week is as long as I would stay since so primitive. The place you chose depends on your personality and needs.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

*living phils*

thanks for some helpful information phil. 


Phil_expat said:


> I live north of Manila in Angeles and have been to Cebu Island, Samar (Catbalogan), Leyte (Tacloban) and Davao. One major concern when choosing a place to live is medical. The best hospitals are in Manila. I would never live in Manila! I agree about just outside Cebu since it is very crowded. I do not know anything about south of Cebu. I only was north. Davao is a very modern city, very clean and safe. If it was not for medical need of being near Manila I would move to Davao. I know others that loved it and hated it. Those that hated needed a lot of western friends. Some of us are more comfortable with the Philippine culture and life and others have a hard time. I enjoy my stay in Samar, it was a retreat from the “bola bola” (games) of the big city. I never experience beggars there. One week is as long as I would stay since so primitive. The place you chose depends on your personality and needs.


----------



## BoyDubai (Jun 12, 2011)

Just don't live in Manila if you have a choice. It's darn crowded and unsafe


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

agree totally could never live there, spent 3 days there and hated the place, I live in Sydney another bloody rat race there. 
a


BoyDubai said:


> Just don't live in Manila if you have a choice. It's darn crowded and unsafe


----------



## marknmae (Jun 23, 2011)

Dumaguete does it for me, have stayed many times in Cebu City where my GF is from, we both cant wait when i come over to get to Dumaguete, a clean city by Filipino standards, people are friendly, the Mayor is a person who is very proud of his city, its a small city and does not have an overpopulation problem.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Island Life*



marknmae said:


> Dumaguete does it for me, have stayed many times in Cebu City where my GF is from, we both cant wait when i come over to get to Dumaguete, a clean city by Filipino standards, people are friendly, the Mayor is a person who is very proud of his city, its a small city and does not have an overpopulation problem.


Hi Marknmae, sounds like a great place. When you have posted enough time to be able to insert photos-be sure to post a few of your new area when you get there. We'd all love to see them.

Gene...


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

hi gene,
how many posts needed before I can attach photos etc please.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mogo51 said:


> hi gene,
> how many posts needed before I can attach photos etc please.


*I think you should be able to do so already. Check the task bar above the area where you write a post to the right of where you attach a link.

Gene
*


----------



## alice_smith (Jun 24, 2011)

hey , any areas in cebu to live there are suitable for an indian expat ? 

thanks in advance


----------



## alice_smith (Jun 24, 2011)

also , anyone knows a good place to ren for cars?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Car Rental*



alice_smith said:


> also , anyone knows a good place to ren for cars?


In the Philippines a car rental usually includes a driver. Rental can be arraigned at most hotels.

Cebu is a large city and I'm sure you would like it and be most welcome there.

Gene...


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi, have only been to Cebu once for a few weeks, but really liked it there. Are you talking about living and retiring there, personally, out of the city would be more enjoyable. there are some nice beach areas north and south of Cebu only an hour or so from the city main. 



alice_smith said:


> hey , any areas in cebu to live there are suitable for an indian expat ?
> 
> thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2012)

*Tagautay*



mogo51 said:


> I have ben given some very good information from this site already and it is really appreciated. Is there any members living in Dumaguette, Davao, South of Cebu (within about 1 hour) or other possible locations, that may be a possible spot for retirement. Like the beach as I enjoy strolls along the waterfront areas. Reaosnable infrastructure but also no rat race. Foreign expats for a chat, a few bars for the odd cold beer etc. Any help greatly appreciated.


This thread looks old and abandoned but just wondering if you found a place to stay. I am moving to Philippines on Dec 12th. 2012. Marrying and staying in Manila for a while but think I have found my paradise in Tagautay, Cavite Provence, just SW of Manila. Anyone know if this is a good place from personal experience?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Moving*



Munchie said:


> This threat looks old and abandoned but just wondering if you found a place to stay. I am moving to Philippines on Dec 12th. 2012. Marrying and staying in Manila for a while but think I have found my paradise in Tagautay, Cavite Provence, just SW of Manila. Anyone know if this is a good place from personal experience?


We live North of Manila but I have been in the area you are thinking of. Very nice areas there and I'm told many expats there also. That the most help I can be for that.

Hint: The farther away from your wife's family in any direction the better. You'll understand why after living here for just a short time...


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Munchie said:


> This thread looks old and abandoned but just wondering if you found a place to stay. I am moving to Philippines on Dec 12th. 2012. Marrying and staying in Manila for a while but think I have found my paradise in Tagautay, Cavite Provence, just SW of Manila. Anyone know if this is a good place from personal experience?


I have visited Tagaytay too. The temperatures are usually cooler (due to the elevation). Area appears to be nice. I remember hearing about an American being killed there last year. My main concern about Tagaytay is that it is on the side of a semi-active Caldera. The lake is actually a crater. The "island" in the middle of the lake is really a Lava dome not a volcano. Every few years the lake starts to warm up and there are some rumblings. Taal Volcano - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2012)

Gene and Viol said:


> We live North of Manila but I have been in the area you are thinking of. Very nice areas there and I'm told many expats there also. That the most help I can be for that.
> 
> Hint: The farther away from your wife's family in any direction the better. You'll understand why after living here for just a short time...


Ha, Thanks for the heads up. My future wife already knows my commitment begins and ends with her, the 3 children and her mother. I had to compromise with mother and allow her to live with us because of her attachment to the children and of course she is a great asset to have.

I am excited about Tagaytay despite the risks of living close to Teal Lake.


----------



## richardsinger (Oct 30, 2012)

Tagaytay is a very nice place and the scenery is wonderful. I live round the other side of Taal Lake, in Lipa City, Batangas, and enjoy the lake views within 15 minutes drive of my house. When you get closer to the lake, especially on the north side (near Talisay) the view is not so wonderful because it is packed with fish farms, many of them illegal.

I believe there are quite a few expats living in Tagaytay and the surrounding area, and there seems to be plenty of restaurants as well. Whether or not it's your paradise depends on what you like to do I suppose. (If you enjoy eating grilled tilapia then you couldn't choose a better place.)

Richard


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

I am still seeking that place for a peaceful but not mortuary life, what is the cost of accommodation there, like a 2 b/r apartment or house, furnished with euro kitchen, security estate type thing? My g/f in Thailand is Filipino and wants to go back home, I am just wary of the weather patterns, what is is like there for cyclones etc? Any help gratefully accepted.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2012)

richardsinger said:


> Tagaytay is a very nice place and the scenery is wonderful. I live round the other side of Taal Lake, in Lipa City, Batangas, and enjoy the lake views within 15 minutes drive of my house. When you get closer to the lake, especially on the north side (near Talisay) the view is not so wonderful because it is packed with fish farms, many of them illegal.
> 
> I believe there are quite a few expats living in Tagaytay and the surrounding area, and there seems to be plenty of restaurants as well. Whether or not it's your paradise depends on what you like to do I suppose. (If you enjoy eating grilled tilapia then you couldn't choose a better place.)
> 
> Richard


How do u like Lipa City?. When in Manila last July I went to Lipa City and had a quick look. Stayed at Corona Hotel, visited Bluroze Gardens/Farm?. Have given thought to the new subdivision at The Wellness Farm but decided the lots are to small, too expensive. The area is nice enough but just didn't rock my world. Same same Batangas City but admittedly is was a whirlwind trip. 

PS: Am boarding a plane in North Carolina on Dec 9th...destination Manila (Permanently)


----------



## richardsinger (Oct 30, 2012)

Lipa is an ok place to stay, but nothing exciting. There is not much in the way of night life (zero night life in the city center) and not many interesting places to visit in the city itself.

But it has law and order (this is a relative term in the Philippines, but compared to some of the bundoks Lipa is a peaceful haven). You can do business here without being disturbed by organised crime or local officials on the take. It is very near to some beautiful scenery, and is within easy driving distance from the Batangas coastline, Manila, and other provinces such as Cavite, Quezon and Laguna.

The people are very friendly and although there are some bad traffic jams at times (usually due to a minor road accident that the traffic enforcers take forever to clear) the drivers are courteous and willing to give way to somebody trying to make a difficult turn. Compared with driving in Manila, Lipa is stress free.

Land prices are reasonable also, so it can be quite affordable to buy a house and lot (or buy a lot and build a house if you like suffering). There are many subdivisions and developments here, some only have small lots available. If you prefer a larger lot, they are available too, especially in the older subdivisions.

I moved here because I wanted to be close to Manila without actually living in Manila. With hindsight, maybe I would have chosen Alabang, but Lipa is still ok so far.

Richard


----------



## proudpinay (Dec 6, 2012)

BoyDubai said:


> Just don't live in Manila if you have a choice. It's darn crowded and unsafe


Not MANILA, but probably Makati will be far better. Many expats there, so you would easily find friends. However, you won't experience "Philippines" if you are in the city.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

hiRichard, what about renting there, I assume you are near the water, like to walk the beaches for peace. Mogo


----------



## dalamar (Sep 1, 2012)

Any subdivision that you could recommend or you will avoid around Cebu and/or Dumaguete? I'm travelling soon to visit some of them, and I'd like to buy a lot there, building the house will be the next challenge. (I hope 3d printing improves fast... ;-)


----------



## Nannetteph (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm returning back to the Philippines with my American husband. I have dual citizenship but only carry U S passport. I lived in Quezon City until I was 15 years old. My husband and I plan to retire there but no idea where the best place to live. We probably won't buy a house or condo yet. Well give it a try for a year if we like it. I was thinking of Leyte, Palawan, Batangas or Laguna. We don't want to spend a lot if money for rent. We only need a 2 bedroom/2 bath house, apartment or condo.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Hi Nannette,

I would first ask you what type of lifestyle you'd want. 

What kind of amenities?
Going off the grid, provincial life, big city life or somewhere in between?
What about healthcare?
Family?
Access to the airport?
Entertainment?
Food expectations?

et cetera...

Having lived here in the US, you might want to be close to the comfort things that modern life has to offer but you may not want to be in the heart of it all.

There are plenty of informed members here on this board but although many know the Phils pretty well, they don't know you so it's kind of like throwing darts in the dark.

Either way, I'm sure you'll find plenty of good useful dialog here.

Mabuhay!


----------



## Nannetteph (Aug 13, 2015)

I don't want anything fancy. I'd like to be near a beach and up to 2 hours to international airport. I plan to go back to the states once a year to see my doctor and visit my kids. We probably will eat out a lot.


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

You all might want to try Subic Freeport area for a visit...


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

I was also thinking along the lines of Subic, maybe even back towards Dinalupihan. While I'm not a fan of Dinalupihan, there are some nice villages between the two just off the SCTEX.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

I should have added in that last post that I think you are along the right lines with your proposed areas. There are a number of people on here that will provide you some good insight.

Good luck, I look forward to the responses.


----------



## ROUNDHEAD1952 (Aug 18, 2014)

Nannetteph said:


> I'm returning back to the Philippines with my American husband. I have dual citizenship but only carry U S passport. I lived in Quezon City until I was 15 years old. My husband and I plan to retire there but no idea where the best place to live. We probably won't buy a house or condo yet. Well give it a try for a year if we like it. I was thinking of Leyte, Palawan, Batangas or Laguna. We don't want to spend a lot if money for rent. We only need a 2 bedroom/2 bath house, apartment or condo.



Check out Bohol, Dumaguete and Davao City. Of the places you mentioned, Lipa City, Batangas and Pagsanjan, Luguna are nice.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Nannetteph said:


> I'm returning back to the Philippines with my American husband. I have dual citizenship but only carry U S passport. I lived in Quezon City until I was 15 years old. My husband and I plan to retire there but no idea where the best place to live. We probably won't buy a house or condo yet. Well give it a try for a year if we like it. I was thinking of Leyte, Palawan, Batangas or Laguna. We don't want to spend a lot if money for rent. We only need a 2 bedroom/2 bath house, apartment or condo.


mabuhay po,leyte pangit kasi yolanda


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

lefties43332 said:


> mabuhay po,leyte pangit kasi yolanda


Who is Yolanda? The Gov?


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

Duh, the Typhoon, sorry...


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

We live in General Trias, Cavite. We have two SM Malls(Dasmarinas & Rosario) near us. They have just built two new hospitals in Brgy Manggahan, which has a Waltermart, Robinson's Market, Puregold, numerous banks(BPI, BDO. PNB, Metro, etc.), many of the chain restaurants and a wet/dry market. They opened an S&R(think Costco) in Imus which is about 30 minutes away. We are about 45 minutes or less from the Airport/Manila and a half hour from Tagaytay. If your husband plays golf there are four championship courses at Eagle Ridge and one at Sherwood Hills both on the edge Manggahan. They are building a brand new 150 room hotel(Bayleaf) scheduled to open Feb 2016. We have stayed in the Bayleaf in Intromuros and loved it, this will add an upscale eating establishment and probably a rooftop bar/lounge.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Nannetteph said:


> I don't want anything fancy. I'd like to be near a beach and up to 2 hours to international airport. I plan to go back to the states once a year to see my doctor and visit my kids. We probably will eat out a lot.


Dumaguete is ~3 hours by car to the international airport in Cebu. However, Dget has an airport so one can get to Manila or Cebu in < 2 hrs. I haven't been to Dget since living for 9 months in 2009-2010. Then the options for eating out were limited in number. 

On the plus side, many of the expats I met first visited Dget for the ferry to and from Siquijor. They liked Dget enough to move there from their current home in the Phils.


----------



## JJ18 (Aug 24, 2015)

If you hear anything of the area of Bacolod , I would be intrested, I love the ohilipino lifestyle and being from USA, it's like night and day. I prefer phillipines and the lady that made me love it there.


----------



## ROUNDHEAD1952 (Aug 18, 2014)

*Bohol*



mogo51 said:


> I have ben given some very good information from this site already and it is really appreciated. Is there any members living in Dumaguette, Davao, South of Cebu (within about 1 hour) or other possible locations, that may be a possible spot for retirement. Like the beach as I enjoy strolls along the waterfront areas. Reaosnable infrastructure but also no rat race. Foreign expats for a chat, a few bars for the odd cold beer etc. Any help greatly appreciated.


Check out Tagbilaran City, Bohol. Quiet, light traffic, many expats, no rat race, close to the beach.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Houses built your way*



richardsinger said:


> Land prices are reasonable also, so it can be quite affordable to buy a house and lot (or buy a lot and build a house if you like suffering). There are many subdivisions and developments here, some only have small lots available. If you prefer a larger lot, they are available too, especially in the older subdivisions.


But if you purchase a lot you can build the house your way and have no private community fee's, you can also raise your own farm animals and have more room for growing fruits, herbs and vegetables, I feel there are many benefits to having your own spot and large scale cooking or burning your own trash. 

I'm well on my way to having several calamansi, grapefruit, mango, tamarind and guava tree's, some already bearing fruit after 3 years and other local exotic fruits.


----------



## JJ18 (Aug 24, 2015)

ROUNDHEAD1952 said:


> Check out Tagbilaran City, Bohol. Quiet, light traffic, many expats, no rat race, close to the beach.


Thanks for information, but my lady lives outside Bacolod and I want to live close by her family as she wants to be close to family as ya know how philipino people are, family is everything to them. So I look at Bacolod only for now. Thanks


----------



## Nannetteph (Aug 13, 2015)

lefties43332 said:


> mabuhay po,leyte pangit kasi yolanda


What are the chances it will happen again in the same exact spot?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Affordable spot to live*



Nannetteph said:


> I don't want anything fancy. I'd like to be near a beach and up to 2 hours to international airport. I plan to go back to the states once a year to see my doctor and visit my kids. We probably will eat out a lot.


I live near or around Los Banos Laguna, the water is lake so it won't be ocean but no worries on water, you can have your own water system, pump and electrical pump feed into the house, you can rent spots here for 2 - 3,000 pesos or purchase a condo, they normally require half the cost of the unit as down payment and then 5 year monthly payments.

From Calamba Laguna (probably the largest most modern spot in our area and more expensive) moving south to Los Banos Laguna, Pila Laguna, Sta Cruz Laguna (large city) and then Pagsanjan Laguna (nice spot, reasonable and growing) it's gonna be cheap to live and rent.

2 hrs or less, more like one hour now to the airport and you won't need to deal with Manila traffic. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

To each their own is how I look at it. Where to live depends on your likes & dislikes. All places have plus's & minus's. The plan to look around some has quite a bit of merit before you settle. That said, we have found the Iloilo are good for us and there are some other expat couples that have settled here also. The Airport is only about 15 Km's from our door and is considered an international Airport, but is still restricted to flights to & from a couple of other countries, but will be expanded in the future. We live in Mandurriao, on the north side. Not high grade, not low grade, kind of middle of the road low crime reasonable safe area. Have bought a lot and plan to build a small house in the future.

Fred


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Nannetteph said:


> What are the chances it will happen again in the same exact spot?


Leyte and Samar are right in the normal path of typhoons. The Visayas (central Philippines) and Southern Luzon seem to be in the path of most typhoons that enter the Philippines.

:: Typhoon2000.com® :: Archives

I would not recommend metro Manila or Cebu as they are both heavily congested and Manila is extremely polluted. The smog will cause lung problems long term. If you want to live a western lifestyle, the closest you will come to that is the Subic Freeport. I would budget for $1500-2000/mo to live there comfortably. esv1226 can give you a better perspective from a similar background.

If you want to live cheaper, you will have to look elsewhere but plan for brownouts, poor water pressure (if any), etc. etc,


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Nannetteph said:


> What are the chances it will happen again in the same exact spot?


Considering the amount of typhoons every year, the chances of one hitting and destroying the same place again is quite high..


----------



## isoy74 (Aug 29, 2015)

Try and include your selection in davao city its the 4th safest city in the world, and very organized community, very respectful people and friendly,, there 's a lot of beaches and park you can visit ideal for your retirement. regards.:welcome:


----------



## Nannetteph (Aug 13, 2015)

Isn't it expensive though?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I heard electricity is very costly in Mindanao and that there's no such thing lower rated hours like Luzon, between the hours of 9pm - 8am the cost drops.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

yes,most of us living here know exactly how the majority are. Thats why his advise about not living near is so good. It reduces risk of u becoming an atm.


----------



## Strapsure (Nov 13, 2015)

lefties43332 said:


> yes,most of us living here know exactly how the majority are. Thats why his advise about not living near is so good. It reduces risk of u becoming an atm.


Very wise suggestion as I know after 14 years of marriage to an educated and nice Filipina. The problem is not all members of her extended family are so. I pre-empted the greed and avarice of the entire tribe by asking them for kind donations to establish myself and they disappeared on mass. Most expats try at first to be kind and helpful but soon learn it's a big mistake. I did! Make sure you are worth more alive than dead though or you could find your stay in the Philippines is a short one!


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Jet Lag said:


> Considering the amount of typhoons every year, the chances of one hitting and destroying the same place again is quite high..


Wow, that knocks out a lot of the places I was considering, but Manila and surrounds is not amongst them? So where is the alternatives? I have been right down the Nth Luzon area and maybe Laoag would be a chance, but very sceptical? 
Want Western company, good shopping malls, sea close by, security and safety? Any suggestions anyone?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mogo51 said:


> Wow, that knocks out a lot of the places I was considering, but Manila and surrounds is not amongst them? So where is the alternatives? I have been right down the Nth Luzon area and maybe Laoag would be a chance, but very sceptical?
> Want Western company, good shopping malls, sea close by, security and safety? Any suggestions anyone?


For the Western conveniences you'll need to live in or close to larger cities or towns. Many people do not like the Angeles City area and I don't blame them one bit. However, we are kind of close to Angeles yet out in a very rural area for living. Central Luzon is inland and gets less direct hits by typhoons and there are high mountains far to the East that helps brake the force of bad storms. Typhoons can and do hit most everywhere and that is one of the main reason we are where we are. Subic Bay and beaches is less than one hour away by car.

Laoag and other isolated islands and areas are great while you are in good or fairly good health. Eventually that will change with aging and then being isolated becomes a serious threat to life. So plan ahead and pick the right place.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

mogo51 said:


> Wow, that knocks out a lot of the places I was considering, but Manila and surrounds is not amongst them? So where is the alternatives? I have been right down the Nth Luzon area and maybe Laoag would be a chance, but very sceptical?
> Want Western company, good shopping malls, sea close by, security and safety? Any suggestions anyone?


That's why we chose Davao to build our home. It is a beautiful city, with all the western conveniences you could need, beautiful beaches plus great countryside as well. Relatively safe city and free of the typhoons. International airport plus sea terminal.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

hogrider said:


> That's why we chose Davao to build our home. It is a beautiful city, with all the western conveniences you could need, beautiful beaches plus great countryside as well.  Relatively safe city and free of the typhoons. International airport plus sea terminal.


Yes, I have had some good feedback about Davao, but my significant other is Tagalog and that may be diffcult for that area, as they are Vasayan I think? English she is very proficient at though.

How would that be for her, as I want her life to be happy and safe in an environment, as she will be around longer than me in all probability. What about housing rental costs there?
thank you for taking the time to reply.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

hogrider said:


> That's why we chose Davao to build our home. It is a beautiful city, with all the western conveniences you could need, beautiful beaches plus great countryside as well. Relatively safe city and free of the typhoons. International airport plus sea terminal.


Pretty much the same reasons we chose Iloilo. Guimaras Island has a mountain that seems to steer the Typhoons around the Iloilo City area and protects us here. The language is Illongo which interacts with Tagalog very well and English so this is where we are. 

Fred


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

fmartin_gila said:


> Pretty much the same reasons we chose Iloilo. Guimaras Island has a mountain that seems to steer the Typhoons around the Iloilo City area and protects us here. The language is Illongo which interacts with Tagalog very well and English so this is where we are.
> 
> Fred


Thanks Fred,
For your post. My Filipino gf and I live currently in Pattaya, Thailand she is a teacher.
We will move to Phillipines in the next year or so. Finding the right place to stay is a problem.
I am looking for a place where there are a decent number of espats where I can meet and catch up occasionally for a few beers/coffee whatever and have a chat. Good supermarkets and hospitals and other medical facilities. Does this seem possible where you are?


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

So far I have found Iloilo City and surrounding area to be very much to my liking. Big enough to have all the amenities but not near as crowded as Manila or Cebu. We have about 25 or so expats here(US, German, Swiss, Brit, Austrian, Belgian, as well as a couple Aussies), and we get together very informally 1st & 3rd wed of each month at one of the local hangouts. Open Bar so you can have any beverage & eats you would like as well as a mix of conversation. There may be more as I'm sure I haven't met everybody. 
there are a couple good Hospitals and now a new expansion of some large Medical facility from Manila has recently opened. My Wife grew up here and even though its been quite a few years past(she is 65), the transition was pretty easy for us. SM Keeps expanding here plus all the other supermarkets around and then each part of the city has its local marketplace make shopping a no hassle as most anything is available. We have a Seaport, multiple Ferries, and an international Airport just operational in the last few years so mostly at this time, one has to go to Cebu or Manila when going out of country, but they are trying to expand so I would guess in a few years, more destinations will be available. 

Thats about all I can think of right now, anything specific just ask & I will try to answer or find out.

Fred


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks again Fred for very helpful reply.
Iliolio is starting to sound exactly what I am looking for. I look up the location and you are on a small island, so I assume a ferry ride to the larger island next door?
I see one there you can go to Boracay which is a well known tourist destination.
Have you been there? 
A few more questions if you don't mind. We will rent initially so would be looking for a 2 b/r bungalow or 3 is ok. Two story not much good for me with my back problem. Modern style, a couple of wc's preferably in a security estate if that is necessary? furnished, as we will not be bringing anything with us I would think.
If we like it we would look to buy something of our own, so can you give me an idea of rental and purchase prices, we wouldlike to be a beach if possible?


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

You have it backwards, Iloilo is on the mainland of Panay Island and Guimaras Island has the mountain that protects Iloilo from the typhoons. 

Boracay has become a tourist trap and is highly overrated and has gotten somewhat polluted from all the activity, so no, we have not been there and have no intention. 

As far as the housing, We are renting a 1 bdrm apt for 6000 Peso's per month. We have purchased a lot and construction of our house should start in late December or early January. This is in Mandurriao, somewhat more inland than the City center and a bit higher ground as far as flooding goes as some parts of the city do experience flooding during heavy rains or storm times. There are no real estate businesses as we know them, You have to just go around and look until you find something. My recommendation to any person moving here would be to rent a place and then look around at the offerings or to build. There are several subdivisions in Iloilo and on out in all directions from the City proper. 

The further out you go from Iloilo City proper, the easier traffic gets. I own my own vehicle and travel wherever and whenever I want rather than depend on the Jeepneys or Taxi's(gets expensive). 

Fred


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

fmartin_gila said:


> You have it backwards, Iloilo is on the mainland of Panay Island and Guimaras Island has the mountain that protects Iloilo from the typhoons.
> 
> Boracay has become a tourist trap and is highly overrated and has gotten somewhat polluted from all the activity, so no, we have not been there and have no intention.
> 
> ...




HI Fred,
Yes I realised that after reply to you, when I had another look at the map, sorry.
I have been looking at properties to rent/buy and I agree with you, I would most definately rent for 6 months first and see how we like it and seek an appropriate property. I would never buy off the net, and getting out and looking is the only way once we find the area that we think will suit us best.
Do you suggest that it is not necessary to be in a security complex? But I do not really like bared windows, makes me feel like I am in prison! One thing I did see is that there are some high rise apartments within the City area but they are so expensive in relation to houses and so terribly small. I found a city map on web and will check out where you live. If you have any other areas that you would recomend, that would be appreciated. I have no problems being outside of the city proper, in fact will relish it. I live close in here at Pattaya but that is because Pre needs to access a bus every morning and afternoon and I want her travel time short as possible.
Pollution is getting out of control here in Pattaya. I do like to live reasonably close to the water, but I see thee is also a river running through the town?

Interesting but not surprising your comments about Boracay, it is pretty much the result of being a popular tourist place.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

The apt we rent is within a 6 ft fence but I don't really feel its needed here in this area. Our doors are wide open all day long and only closed & locked at night or when away. Mandurriao seems to be a very low crime area, I don't know about the rest of the City. My vehicle is parked at the side of the street every night. If you can go to Google maps, search 41 DeLeon St, Mandurriao. That is where we are renting and the building lot is directly across the street. If you can bring up street view, it will show when the crew was building the perimeter fence around our building lot.

To find a place, sometimes there are signs on the power posts and mostly it is just asking or looking around. The vendors in the local marketplace may know or could direct you to someone who might know. 

Jeepneys, motorcycle trikes, pedal trikes, and taxi seem to about cover all needed transportation for most of the populace here. 

Fred


----------



## CodyDeegan (Jul 21, 2015)

There are lots of places that will give you a good life here in the Philippines. Yes, I know. Philippines is not perfect lots of flaws but it will assure you that if you want a simple life, this is the place to be.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

CodyDeegan said:


> There are lots of places that will give you a good life here in the Philippines. Yes, I know. Philippines is not perfect lots of flaws but it will assure you that if you want a simple life, this is the place to be.


Thank you for the post. I have been to Phils 6 times but the next time it will be to stay, that is the plan. Getting the right place that fits will take time, but I am sure I will find it.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Thats the crux of the matter. Each of us has our likes, dislikes, and preferences so no matter all the recommendations, one has to see for themselves and do their own deciding upon which things are more important to ones self satisfaction and what things may be tolerated to fit within our own guidelines. We are also all somewhat different in what we perceive as comfortable living and security. The old saying about "one mans junk may be another mans treasure" fits here. Guess thats why we are individuals.

Fred


----------

